
In regards to incubators... - gregp

======
gregp
Ive recently been contracting with a large media/design company that among
other things incubates web businesses and other ideas. Besides thier own
internal ideas they also bring in alot of VC backed companies that need
development/design work. These are all web businesses that are essentially
outsourcing thier entire product/service frontend/backend development to a
third party. This seems flawed right off the bat to me because of the
development loop being so large (client -> proj. manager -> my proj. manager
-> me) but also it sort of makes sense that there are companies that can
charge an arm & leg for work like that and people actually pay it - the
clients do not understand the nature of software development and the need for
a fast turn around on functionality. Anyways, just wanted to comment on this
point of view.

